# concealment question



## fordman49450 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello, I have my CCW. I have a 94 Ranger. I was wondering if there is a unit out there I can mount in my truck to put my pistol in that is out of sight, but has easy access to the weapon if I need it in a hurry. THanks guys.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you are not talking "Lock Box" then I would bolt a plastic holster under the dash, seat, back of console or where ever looks appropriate. If you at first don't succeed move it to a new spot.

:smt1099

Edit: I keep mine on my belt.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A "94 Ranger" sounds like a .30-30 rifle to me. :mrgreen:

Seriously, you mean something like this? http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum1481.php

Though I prefer TOF's idea for on-body carry.


----------

